# How close to the track can you set up a vegetable stand?



## dwalker (May 14, 2011)

You won't believe this!

http://www.wimp.com/vegetablemarket/


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, I will, cool, but posted about 3 times so far. 

Greg


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

WOW!!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

It's in the orient, but it kind of reminds me of some of Rowland Emmett's (British) Far Twittering & Oyster Creek Railway cartoons. I remember one cartoon where the farmer was forking hay onto the roofs of coaches on the 3:45 pm slow train to convey his hay to the barnyard proper. There was another cartoon that showed smugglers covertly loading a slow local passenger train with illicit rum. Moving back market stalls to allow the local to pass is very FT&OC-esk. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------

